# the ugly stepchild = το αποπαίδι | το μαύρο πρόβατο



## GeorgeA (Sep 15, 2012)

Γεια σας,

Έχω συναντήσει αυτήν την έκφραση. 

(Due to its bad record this company) has always been considered *the ugly stepchild* of the industry.

Κι άλλο ένα παράδειγμα του πώς χρησιμοποιείται: Safety-net hospitals have long been considered *the ugly stepchild* of the American healthcare system.

Το κείμενο είναι μάλλον συντηρητικού ύφους. 

Δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος με τις λύσεις που έχω βρει. 

Καμιά καλή ιδέα για το πώς θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε καλύτερα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

Το αποπαίδι.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αποπαίδι&sin=all


----------



## Earion (Sep 15, 2012)

Το αποπαίδι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

Earion, τα αφήνουμε, γιατί μετράνε και τα ρεκόρ εδώ.
Έχουμε τέσσερις ταυτόχρονες ίδιες απαντήσεις και πέντε σχεδόν ταυτόχρονες. Ή κάπως έτσι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2012)

Σκέφτηκα και το ασχημόπαπο, αλλά ίσως και τα δύο δεν ταιριάζουν εδώ. Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά από το μικρό κείμενο του Γιώργου, η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία ή τα νοσοκομεία δεν αντιμετωπίζονται από συμπαθητική οπτική γωνία (όπως το αποπαίδι ή το ασχημόπαπο). Λέει have been considered όχι have been treated as. Ίσως εδώ ειδικά να ταιριάζει κάτι σαν τον _τελευταίο τροχό της αμάξης_, την _τελευταία τρύπα του ζουρνά_ ή, λίγο πιο έντονα, τον _έσχατο των εσχάτων_, τον _τελευταίο και καταϊδρωμένο_ κ.τ.τ.


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 15, 2012)

Τέλεια! Πολύ εύστοχες λύσεις και οι δύο. :)

Για το ύφος του συγκεκριμένου κειμένου ταιριάζει πιο πολύ το αποπαίδι. 

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι ο δόκτορας αναζητούσε το *μαύρο πρόβατο*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι ο δόκτορας αναζητούσε το *μαύρο πρόβατο*.


Yes!! :)


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 15, 2012)

Double yes!!!! :)
Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο!
Ευχαριστώ.

Bernardina. Σ' ευχαριστώ που πρόσθεσες μια νότα στο θέμα ... :)


----------



## Jacquelineditor (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ugly stepchild, not black sheep*



GeorgeA said:


> Double yes!!!! :)
> Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο!
> Ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Bernardina. Σ' ευχαριστώ που πρόσθεσες μια νότα στο θέμα ... :)



"Black sheep" implies bad conduct, misbehavior...different from the others in how he acts
"Ugly stepchild" implies lower status, not accepted, unfavorably compared to the others


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 16, 2012)

Jacquelineditor said:


> "Black sheep" implies bad conduct, misbehavior...different from the others in how he acts
> "Ugly stepchild" implies lower status, not accepted, unfavorably compared to the others



Γεια σου Jacqueline,

Ο ορισμός που δίνει το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη λέει: μαύρο πρόβατο. πρόσωπο που διαφέρει από το σύνολο λόγω κάποιου (συνηθ. αρνητικού) χαρακτηριστικού του ή που προκαλεί με τη στάση του την αντίδραση των υπολοίπων. Άρα μας καλύπτει.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 16, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να υποστηρίξω τη διάκριση της Jac. Το απόπαιδο είναι ο αδικημένος, ο περιφρονημένος, ο απόκληρος, το θύμα της οικογένειας/κοινωνίας.
Το μαύρο πρόβατο είναι ο αντιρρησίας, ο επαναστάτης, ο outsider με δική του επιλογή. Αυτός που δεν ταιριάζει στη νόρμα του συστήματος, ο renegade.

Ο δεύτερος σε ένα μεγάλο βαθμό επιλέγει το ρόλο του και είναι περήφανος γι' αυτό. Ο πρώτος όχι -και γι' αυτό κλαίγεται. 
Και οι δύο περιπτώσεις μπορούν ενίοτε να αποτελέσουν μια βολική δικαιολογία.;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2012)

Ξαναδείτε όμως το αρχικό κείμενο που τσιτάρει ο Γιώργος:



> (*Due to its bad record* this company) has always been considered the ugly stepchild of the industry.



Αν δεν είναι απλώς θέμα εναλλακτικής λεξικής αντιστοιχίας, υπάρχει ενδεχομένως και χαλαρότητα/μικροανακρίβεια στην αρχική χρήση.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ξαναδείτε όμως το αρχικό κείμενο που τσιτάρει ο Γιώργος:
> 
> 
> 
> Αν δεν είναι απλώς θέμα εναλλακτικής λεξικής αντιστοιχίας, υπάρχει ενδεχομένως και χαλαρότητα/μικροανακρίβεια στην αρχική χρήση.




Συμφωνώ. Με την πρώτη ματιά δεν είναι απλώς μικροανακρίβεια· είναι κανονική αντίφαση. Ύστερα αρχίζεις να αναρωτιέσαι μήπως ήθελε να μετριάσει την ένταση αντικαθιστώντας το _black sheep_ με black ship  το _ugly stepchild_. Για να δείξει ίσως ότι ο καημένος δεν ήταν_ τόσο_ κακός -μάλλον τον είχαν αδικήσει ( ; )

Άρχισε το ψείρισμα :inno:


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Πρόσθεσα τη σημασία στον τίτλο επειδή διαπίστωσα ότι η σημασία the black sheep υπάρχει και στο αγγλικό the ugly stepchild — ευρύτερα, όχι μόνο στο πιο πάνω παράδειγμα. (Αν το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα ήταν το μοναδικό, δεν θα άξιζε να μπει το μετάφρασμα στον τίτλο.)

Και οι δύο όροι έχουν την ίδια προέλευση (το μέλος μιας οικογένειας που ξεχωρίζει για κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό που θεωρείται αρνητικό), αλλά στην περίπτωση του αποπαιδιού θεωρούμε ότι κακώς συμβαίνει αυτό (συμπάθεια), ενώ στην περίπτωση του μαύρου προβάτου το δεχόμασταν, δείχναμε κατανόηση. Η Wikipedia το εξηγεί:

In the English language, black sheep is an idiom used to describe an odd or disreputable member of a group, especially within a family. The term stems from the genetic effect in sheep whereby a recessive gene occasionally manifests in the birth of a sheep with black rather than white coloring; these sheep stand out in the flock.

The term has typically been given negative implications, implying waywardness. It derived from the atypical and unwanted presence of other black individuals in flocks of white sheep.

In psychology, the black sheep effect refers to the tendency of group members to judge likeable ingroup members more positively and deviant ingroup member more negatively than comparable outgroup members.

[...]

The term originated from the occasional black sheep which are born into a flock of white sheep due to a genetic process of recessive traits. Black wool was considered commercially undesirable because it could not be dyed. In 18th and 19th century England, the black color of the sheep was seen as the mark of the devil. In modern usage, the expression has lost some of its negative connotations, though the term is usually given to the member of a group who has certain characteristics or lack thereof deemed undesirable by that group.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_sheep

Αν τα ψάξουμε μαζί, θα τα βρούμε να κάνουν συχνά παρέα:
https://www.google.gr/search?num=10...03.2j11j4-1.14.0.les;..0.0...1c.1.o9paEBtxF1g

Άρα ή το ugly stepchild άρχισε να σημαίνει black sheep ή αντίστροφα.


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πρόσθεσα τη σημασία στον τίτλο επειδή διαπίστωσα ότι η σημασία the black sheep υπάρχει και στο αγγλικό the ugly stepchild — ευρύτερα, όχι μόνο στο πιο πάνω παράδειγμα.
> (...)
> Άρα ή το ugly stepchild άρχισε να σημαίνει black sheep ή αντίστροφα.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απόψεις σας και το input. (αλήθεια, πώς το λέμε το input στα ελληνικά; ) 

Κατάλαβα πώς το είδες Bernardina. 
Με βάση τον ορισμό της λέξης, έχεις δίκιο.

[Stepchild: 
2. Something that does not receive appropriate care, respect, or attention: "Demography has a reputation for being the stepchild of . . . economics" (Louis Pol).
The American Heritage Dictionary of the English Language], 

Αλλά, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, πρόκειται για πραγματικά UGLY stepchild. 
Και όπως βλέπεις και η ίδια η πρόταση το λέει πως μιλάμε για ... μαύρο πρόβατο. Στην αρχή ξεγελάστηκα κι εγώ και θεώρησα πως το αποπαίδι θα έκανε. Αλλά θα πρόσθετε μια συμπάθεια σ' αυτό το "μαύρο πρόβατο" και θα έδινε μια εσφαλμένη θετική απόχρωση.

Nickel, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την έρευνα και ακριβή ανάλυση.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Της μοίρας είμ' απόπαιδο


Με την ευκαιρία ας πούμε και τα σχετικά:

παιδί / παιδιά ενός κατώτερου θεού
εγώ (μάλλον / προφανώς / ως φαίνεται) βγήκα από κώλο


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Με την ευκαιρία ας πούμε και τα σχετικά:


Εμένα δεν με έκανε μάνα, με έκανε ...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα δεν με έκανε μάνα, με έκανε ...



Το πιο χαριτωμένο το είχα ακούσει από γιο φίλης μου. Όταν, έμπλεος ιερής αγανάκτησης, αναζητούσε μια αντιστοίχιση για την αδικία που του γινόταν, αναφώνησε με βουρκωμένα μάτια και τόνους παράπονο: _Γιατί, δηλαδή; Τι είμ' εγώ; Ελάφι είμ' εγώ; Αγελάδα είμ' εγώ; Ε;; _Και νααα το δάκρυ κορόμηλο...  :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> _Γιατί, δηλαδή; Τι είμ' εγώ; *Ελάφι *είμ' εγώ; *Αγελάδα* είμ' εγώ; Ε;;_


Είναι προφανές πως με κάτι κακό τα 'χε συνδέσει ο μικρός τα κέρατα...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 19, 2012)

Μήπως είχε κατουρήσει στο πηγάδι;


----------

